# Alpina iTTalia - Poll 4 or 5 days! (YES ANOTHER POLL!)



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Ladies and Gents.

A few people have made comments to me about the last day of the Alpina iTTalia.

It is hard for us to please EVERYONE so we try and please the masses!

As it stands the last day is a 10 hour drive. This sounds a lot worse than it is, but ensures we are able to maximise our time in Livigno and the surrounding areas! (where all the good roads are)

Now... if it turns out that the masses would prefer to take 5 days for the trip, and to split the drive home into 2 days we can do this!

I didn't do this in the original plans as i felt people would want to avoid taking to much time off of work.

So the basic question is:

Do we take 2 days for the drive back, making the tour 5 days long?

Do we keep it as it is and go for four days, and take the 10 hour drive back?

********EDIT********

THIS WILL EFFECT THE PRICE EVERYONE... as of course we will now have to factor in a hotel on the way back! Probably looking at an extra £80-£100 (inc dinner and breakfast)

Please bare this in mind when voting! If you have already voted and havent thought about the added cost please let me know so i can re count the votes!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Id prefer 5 days, but i will go with the majority, if the majority say 4, then 4 days it shall be


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

4 days for me, i love long long long drives


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Im a 4 dayer my self! 

That 10 hour drive will be pretty fun if we all stick together!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

4 Days is good for me


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

5 days for me, i have to drive from london to aberdeen after the 10 hour drive


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hey guys i didnt know we got an extra day when i voted, should have read it a bot more carefuly. In that case id prefer the extra day then on to Amsterdam  [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

5 days please...

How many miles is the drive back?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

5 for us, otherwise where is Kammy going to stay?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

jammyd said:


> 5 days please...
> 
> How many miles is the drive back?


Livigno to Calais is 656 miles


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

ttrev21 said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > 5 days please...
> ...


so EVEN if it is a 10 hour straight through, we are talking about a 66mph average, which would be pushing us close to and above speed limits all the way!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

5 days gets my vote


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well I've gone for 5 days too. I just think it will be a whole lot more enjoyable without the pressure to get back. Bank Holiday Monday might just present some travel problems whereas the Tuesday should be fine... :lol:

cheers

Rich


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Great just what i wanted! An almost even split! 

Lets wait for some more to vote on this before making our decisions!

THIS WILL EFFECT THE PRICE EVERYONE... as of course we will now have to factor in a hotel on the way back! Probably looking at an extra £80-£100 (inc dinner and breakfast)

Please bare this in mind when voting! If you have already voted and havent thought about the added cost please let me know so i can re count the votes!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> THIS WILL EFFECT THE PRICE EVERYONE...


And I'll have to change the sig strip... :roll:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Guys.

I need to know if you have voted! It doesn't matter if you do not want to say publicly what you have voted for, but you do need to write a message to tell me you have voted!

So far we have 10 commenter's in the post, but 12 votes!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I haven't voted yet mate. My plan was to go over with you lot and then head back with Clare on our own as we are off for the week.

If she doesn't want to come then I'll vote 5 days as 10hr drive + stops is a bit much for me tbh. I'll let you know when I vote.


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

I voted 5 days.
Don't mind the 10 hour drive, but then got another 2 or 3 back in the UK
Could argue that those with a long drive back in the UK could do a 4 day trip including the 10 hour drive and then stay over near Dover before heading home .... however it won't be quite the same as all staying together for the extra night in the continent 

What is good is that you are raising the questions now, a year in advance so plently of time to save and absorb any additional costs


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok so far i have:

4 Days:

T7 BNW
AmiTT
TTrev

5 Days:

RedScouse
KammyTT
sTTranger
jammyd
triplefan
bigsyd
Rusty
taTTy - (although we all know he goes with the flow!!! If he was any more laid back he would be horizontal!)
ap123ap

Thats 12 votes that i am aware of!!!

Please let me know if you have voted!

I wont be making a decision until we have had at least 20 legitimate votes.


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

T7 BNW said:


> taTTy - (although we all know he goes with the flow!!! If he was any more laid back he would be horizontal!)


OMG we could be married  I nearly wrote that in my post


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

taTTy said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > taTTy - (although we all know he goes with the flow!!! If he was any more laid back he would be horizontal!)
> ...


PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

i would prefer 5 days!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

jammyd said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > jammyd said:
> ...


Clearly didnt see many vids of some of us in France :lol: :roll:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

What did you vote bikerz?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

I reckon Dave could do it in 5 :lol:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

I voted, I dont mind the long drive back, even with Pole Positions :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Clearly didnt see many vids of some of us in France :lol: :roll:


I have seen a few of them 

More worried about my licence with 6 points on than anything else


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> More worried about my licence with 6 points on than anything else


Speeding in France doesn't count, surely... 

I've got 6 points too... :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > More worried about my licence with 6 points on than anything else
> ...


Well I will follow you then...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > jammyd said:
> ...


You'll still get fined and possibly have your car impounded, but no points on the licence. :wink:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Would still like a few more votes on here!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Voted no in case Clare doesn't come.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> You'll still get fined and possibly have your car impounded, but no points on the licence. :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

is that just in france then? bloody hope so!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Don't worry, im sure a few in the bunch already have experience in outrunning french cops


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

SimonQS said:


>


http://english.controleradar.org/speeding-fines.php

Assuming they can find us hidden between two trucks... :wink:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Second offence speeding by more than 50 km/h (31 mph)

Jail (2) : 3 months 
Fine (2) : 3750 euros 
License points loss: 6 points 
License suspension (2) : 3 years


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

amiTT said:


> Second offence speeding by more than 50 km/h (31 mph)
> 
> Jail (2) : 3 months
> Fine (2) : 3750 euros
> ...


Frightening innit? The licence part only applies to French drivers though - for now... :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

what do the french police drive? :roll:

anyone here speak french as i have an ebay buyer thats french and he is so arrogant!

he sent me an ebay message at 00.02 then another at 00.22 saying send me reply!!!!! i mean WTF


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

amiTT said:


> 4 days for me, i love long long long drives


Ditto Possibility of an exam for me... Although hoping i'll be later in the week regardless... AS LONG AS I KNOW EARLY ENOUGH I CAN TRY AND GET TEH LECTURE TO MAKE SURE IT'S NOT THAT DAY... only got the one exam so hopefully it can be done...


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Guys...

I just want to remind everyone!

This is NOT a race!! We can not condone speeding in any way what so ever!


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Im going to be struggling for someone to have the kids for an extra night!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> Guys...
> 
> I just want to remind everyone!
> 
> This is NOT a race!! We can not condone speeding in any way what so ever!


Well said mate. 

Everybody behave... :wink:

cheers

rich


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

mark_hogan said:


> Im going to be struggling for someone to have the kids for an extra night!!


Boots big enough aint it?? :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> mark_hogan said:
> 
> 
> > Im going to be struggling for someone to have the kids for an extra night!!
> ...


Or leave them on the ferry with a fiver each like all the 'nice' daddies. Pick 'em up on the way back... :wink:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > mark_hogan said:
> ...


sounds like a plan!!mmmmm :wink: wife might need a bit of convincing though :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mark_hogan said:


> sounds like a plan!!mmmmm :wink: wife might need a bit of convincing though :lol: :lol:


You're married?!

In that case ignore my advice and impose your authority... :lol:

Save space, weight, money and worry. Leave the kiddiewinkles and wifey at home. Be a responsible and green parent... :wink:

Cheers

rich :mrgreen:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok OK ive sorta lost track for the votes here... Where are we at?

4 Days:

T7 BNW
AmiTT
TTrev
SimonQS
Tony_Rigby_UK
Mark_Hogan
Y3PUTT

5 Days:

RedScouse
KammyTT
sTTranger
jammyd
triplefan
bigsyd
Rusty
taTTy - (although we all know he goes with the flow!!! If he was any more laid back he would be horizontal!)
ap123ap
JayTTapp
KevtoTTy
Hark
V6 SRS

Thats 19 votes that i am aware of!!!

Please let me know if you have voted!

I wont be making a decision until we have had at least 20 legitimate votes.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

it says 20 votes at the top so someone must have voted.

but 7 vs 9 on the names. it's too close to call.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Obviously we have had some votes from people who aren't actually coming!

To be honest... It looks like its gonna have to be 5 days! All the 4 day people have said they don't mind doing 5 days. I guess i should ask if there is anyone on the list that WONT come if we do 5 days.

Its hard taking a poll like this because of course i am going to get people voting who are on the list, who are yet to pay a deposit and may pull out... If they pull out and its because of there vote that we go for 5 days it wouldn't be very fair.

But there isn't much i can do about this... Right now i think we are gonna add another day in!

If there is anyone on the list who WONT come because of an extra day then let me know!

Cheers


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Don't really have a choice,  Any other time i'd be loving the fact we've got an extra day and be more than happy to pay the extra too.. i just know the exam may be anytime that week (not the monday Obviously) all i can do is try and get the lecture to make sure the exam isn't on the tuesday.. probably won't know till April 2010 when the exam will be. Always re-sits in september. LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Based on too many trips where a 6 hour day turns into a 16 hour day, I've voted for a 5th day

Kev


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Kev.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm happy to go with the majority!

8)


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I voted Ben, I havent caught u on msn for details of deposit by 31st June.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

If for any reason some really do not want to do the 5th day, is there a possibility of them breaking off 1 day earlier? Its not the cost of the 1 extra day in a hotel, its the loss of earnings for that one extra day which far outweigh the cost of the hotel 

Its a bugger being a contractor sometimes


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Ben I voted for 5 (not 4 as above). As I said though I'll prob stay and do my own thing if the missus if with me so doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

amiTT said:


> If for any reason some really do not want to do the 5th day, is there a possibility of them breaking off 1 day earlier? Its not the cost of the 1 extra day in a hotel, its the loss of earnings for that one extra day which far outweigh the cost of the hotel
> 
> Its a bugger being a contractor sometimes


My thoughts exactly - maybe the could be the option to stay an additional night, or not!!!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

as kev said, why not just get details of a cheap hotel on the way back so that there is the option to stay if needed.

get people to pay the themselves or even just give info of hotels near calais etc as this is probably what i would prefer as i have to travel to aberdeen the next morning and cant do it all in one go.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

amiTT said:


> If for any reason some really do not want to do the 5th day, is there a possibility of them breaking off 1 day earlier? Its not the cost of the 1 extra day in a hotel, its the loss of earnings for that one extra day which far outweigh the cost of the hotel
> 
> Its a bugger being a contractor sometimes


Yeha I feel really sorry for you having to drive that R35 mate :wink: :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

The bugger is not another hotel, its the ferry/train.

I wont know for a good while wether it will effect the price if some people go on a Monday ferry/train and if Some people go on a Tuesday ferry/train.

To be honest... For organising sakes, i wont be doing 2 options. Not sure you all realize the time and effort it takes to sort this sorta thing out.... Its never going to please everyone, but i cant start organising two journeys back.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> The bugger is not another hotel, its the ferry/train.
> 
> I wont know for a good while wether it will effect the price if some people go on a Monday ferry/train and if Some people go on a Tuesday ferry/train.
> 
> To be honest... For organising sakes, i wont be doing 2 options. Not sure you all realize the time and effort it takes to sort this sorta thing out.... Its never going to please everyone, but i cant start organising two journeys back.


You thinkings with all the drivers heading out to work in the HGV's taking up the ferry/train?? since the long weekend has ended?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I thought the idea of the poll was to make a decision, not offer two alternatives :roll:

I really think we should nail this to either 4 or 5 days and stick with it universally. Organising this many cars onto one ferry is tricky enough but trying to juggle two is a nightmare. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Not only that we're trying our best to keep the cost down. Tailor-making a trip with open-ended options should not really be an option as there is too much room for error and we're endeavouring to make this trip as pain-free and enjoyable as possible.

Actually Ben is. He's looking after the logistics...  8)

Hope you understand guys... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

its not a problem ben, i dont mind doing the 10 hour drive as i can just get a hotel in dover area for the night before driving home.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

T7 BNW said:


> The bugger is not another hotel, its the ferry/train.
> 
> I wont know for a good while wether it will effect the price if some people go on a Monday ferry/train and if Some people go on a Tuesday ferry/train.
> 
> To be honest... For organising sakes, i wont be doing 2 options. Not sure you all realize the time and effort it takes to sort this sorta thing out.... Its never going to please everyone, but i cant start organising two journeys back.


I understand the time and effort involved, not trying to be difficult, just trying to look at all the options...


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im just happy to be going


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

amiTT said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > The bugger is not another hotel, its the ferry/train.
> ...


Sorry Amz!

Hope my comment didn't sound to be aimed at you! It wasn't!

Its to everyone! I know some people aren't gonna be happy with 4 days and i know some people aren't gonna be happy with 5 days, but the administration that would go in to organising two return journeys is just to much!

Remember i am also having to organise 3 foreign forums!

IT's becoming a full time job!


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Vote has been cast mate....

I,ve gone for the 4 day option...less hassle..

Sorry it took so long...

Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

T7 BNW
IT's becoming a full time job![/quote said:


> You love it :wink: lol
> 
> If you need anything doing let me know mate, happy to lend a few hours if needed.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

me also ben, any help needed just ask


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I've voted for 5 days.

Had the original post said this was a 5 day trip I would still have signed up.

And IMO the chances of driving 650 miles, in 10 hours, in convoy, in safety are remote.

Brian


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

i could not even begin to think how much work is involved in organising this.....  takes me all my time to load my van for work for the next day 

just one thing  any chance you can move the trip to next month :lol: :lol: the wife has not stopped telling people about it and has started to make.....lists... i do not think i can last 12 months lol


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> im just happy to be going


Ditto, Deposit is paid and i'll go with whatever ben thinks.. after all he's the guy doing the leg work... I did say i may have an exam but sooner i know the sooner i can put the wheels in motion to let them know not to pic that day (the tuesday) for the exam..


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > im just happy to be going
> ...


what is the exam for tony...and was thay you in leigh last saturday :?:


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Vote cast, 4 days for me preferably.


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

I know I have said that I wanted the four day trip, and still prefer this option, But push come to shuv Im sure the people looking after my kids will do an extra day...Im just hiped about going, have lost count of how many times Ive watched the top gear "best driving road in the world" video


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


Yes syd it was me... Looks like the 3 flash isn't working for ya as i fet abit ignored doing it on my own :lol: :lol: Loving the new car matey VERY NICE...

The exam is my final exam for my BSc(HONS) Construction Management. Only the one exam though so hopefully can get it moved... (if it is on the tuesday)

Glad to see your coming along... It's going to be a great trip !!! AT least there's a few of us northwester's we can have a convoy down too


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> AT least there's a few of us northwester's we can have a convoy down too


 yes m8 that will be a blast lol,


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Have not logged on for few days so missed the excitement !............I think , like a few other 'from up North' 5 days would make the enjoyment of the 'group thing' much better.
Sorry if my reply looks a bit plain, only just joined you mob and don't know how to make it 'cool' with a banner !!! (help)

At least I have my Tango M5NXY now !!, can't show you folks a pic (help) but Ben has one I emailed to him...........

Looking forward to meeting all you guys ............David & Joy (minxy)

P.S. Like some others have mentioned, Really happy to be involved so even if the final decision goes against the 'vote' I say leave it to the planners !!..........thinking about that tunnel !!!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is a pic for ya! 

I will write a post a bit later when i have time that explains how to put the SIG strip on at the bottom!

Jaq's car!


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey !! Thats my car !!!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks dam good i must say!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

LOVE THE CAR !!...

one question though why do TT's always look like they have negative camber on the front... mine looks like that too... it annoys the hell out of me...


----------

